# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  الفتاة المتميزة 2017

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات يقدم لك : الفتاة المتميزة 2017

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، أما بعد: تأملت واقع كثير من الفتيات فرأيت أن كل واحدة منهن تريد أن تكون متميزة عن غيرها. 

فهذه تريد أن تكون متميزة في ملابسها بحيث لا يشبهها في ذلك أحد.. وهذه تريد أن تكون متميزة في ماكياجها بحيث تلفت نظر كل من تقع عيناه عليها..

وثالثة تريد أن تكون متميزة في طريقتها في التعامل مع الآخرين، وحتى في طريقة كلامها ومشيتها وأخذها وعطائها وطريقتها في الرد على الهاتف وغير ذلك من الأمور..

هل هذا هو التميز المطلوب الذي ينفع الفتاة في دينها ودنياها؟

هل هذا هو التميز الذي يبعث على العفاف والفضيلة، ويدعو إلى الحياء والخلق الرفيع؟

هل هذا هو التميز الذي ينهض بالأمة ويعيد لها أمجادها من جديد؟

هل هذا هو التميز الذي يجعل المرأة عنصرا فاعلا في المجتمع، ويحقق لها مشاركتها الفعالة في بناء الحضارة المدنية؟

إن التميز- يا أختاه- في شخصية الإنسان.. في فكره الوقاد، أهدافه السامية، وغاياته النبيلة..

إن التميز يا أختاه في التزام مكارم الأخلاق والبعد عن مساوئها.. 

إن التميز يا أختاه في الاهتمام بمعالي الأمور والبعد عن سفاسفها ..

إن التميز في المحافظة على الأوامر الشرعية والصبر على ذلك والانتصار على وساوس الشيطان وحيلة الماكرة..

التميز: أن لا ترضي أن يسبقك، أحد في عبادة الله وطاعته والتقرب إليه بأنواع القربات.. قال أحد السلف: إذا رأيت المرء ينافسك في الدنيا، فنافسه أنت في الآخرة.. وما أجملها من منافسة، وما أحسنه من سباق.. إنه سباق. الجنان.. سباق نحو الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار.. سباق نحو تطهير وحزازات الصدور..

التميز: في الحرص على الطاعة والبعد عن المعصية والإضاعة..

التميز: في الانقياد لأمر الله والتسليم لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم..

{وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبيناً} [ الأحزاب: 36]. إننا- يا أختاه- أمة التميز والفضل والعدل والخيرية، ولكن ذلك مشروط بقيامنا بمهمتنا التي خلقنا الله لأجلها، وهي الإيمان به سبحانه وتعالى، وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ويوم تفرط الأمة- رجالا ونساء- في هذا الواجب تذبل وتضمحل، وتصبح أمة لا كيان لها ولا شأن، قال تعالى: {كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله} [ آل عمران: 110 ]

التميز في العبودية

نحن عبيد لله عز وجل شئنا أم أبينا، بل إن عزتنا وفخرنا وكرامتنا ونهضتنا هي في تلك العبودية لله عز وجل والبراءة من عبادة ما سواه.. قال الشاعر:

مما زادني شرفا وفخرا وكدت بأخمصي أطأ الثريا
دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي وأن صيرت أحمد لي نبيا

ومن تكبر عن عبادة الله عز وجل.. ابتلي بعبادة ما سواه من البشر أو الأحجار أو الأشجار، أو الأفكار المنحرفة والأيدلوجيات الباطلة، والاتجاهات الخاسرة، فأي الفريقين أهدى سبيلا؟!

هل تعلمين أن هناك من تعبد فستانها وحذاءها وماكياجها؟ أليست العبادة هي غاية الحب مع غاية الذل؟ وهي قد صرفت حبتها وانقيادها لهذه الأمور من دون الله تعالى.. فأي تميز لمن كان هذا حالها.. قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تعس عبد الدينار، والدرهم، والقطيفة، والخميصة، إن أعطي رضي، وإن لم تعط لم يرض " [رواه البخاري].

فاحذري أختاه من أن يشغلك عن ربك شاغل، بل اقطعي كل لشواغل التي تعترض طريق استقامتك على منهج الله عز وجل..

التميز في الإيمان

إن المؤمنة المتميزة هي التي ترك الإيمان في نفسها وجوارحها آثاره الجميلة، استقامة على شريعة الإسلام، وعملا بالكتاب والسنة، ورغبة في إصلاح النفس والخلق، وشعورا بالرضا والسكينة والطمأنينة، ورفضا لكل مظاهر التغريب والتخريب، وتمسكا بالطهارة والفضيلة والعفاف وإن سخر منها الساخرون واستهزأ بها المستهزئون.

التميز: أن تكوني على الحق وإن كنت وحدك

التميز في أداء العبادات

فالفتاة المتميزة تؤدي عباداتها على وجهها المشروع ولا تنقص منها شيئا أو تزيد عليها شيئا، لأنها تعلم أن الإحداث والابتداع مرفوض في دين الإسلام، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "من أحدث في ديننا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" [رواه مسلم]

1- التميز في إقامة الصلاة:
والتميز في الصلاة يكون بالعلم بأحكامها، أركانها، وواجباتها، وسننها، ومكروهاتها، ومبطلاتها، والإتيان بها في مواقيتها، وتعظيم شأنها، لأنها عماد الدين، وأول ما يحاسب الإنسان عليه يوم القيامة..

وإذا نظرنا في حال المسلمات اليوم مع الصلاة، وجدنا تفريطا عظيما وجهلا كبيرا بأحكام الصلاة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل حافظة المرأة على الصلاة من أسباب دخولها الجنة فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "إذا صلت المرأة خمسها، وصامت شهرها، وحصنت فرجها، وأطاعت زوجها، قيل لها: ادخلي الجنة من ، أبواب الجنة شئت " [رواه أحمد وابن حبان وصححه الألباني]. 

2-التميز في أداء الزكاة:
كثير من الفتيات تغفل عن هذا الركن العظيم من أركان الإسلام ألا وهو "أداء الزكاة" أما الفتاة المتميزة فإنها تؤدي زكاة لها إذا كان لها مال أو حلي بلغ نصابا وحال عليه الحول، وهي تتهاون في ذلك أبدا، ولا تتهرب من أداء هذا الواجب الإسلامي العظيم، بل تجعل لها موعدا محددا كل عام تخرج فيه زكاة مالها، طيبة بذلك نفسها.

والفتاة المتميزة تكثر كذلك من الصدقات والنفقات في أوجه البر تبتغي بذلك وجه الله، وترجو بإنفاقها الدرجات العلا في الجنة. 

3- التميز في صيام رمضان:
أغلب نساء المسلمين يصمن رمضان، ولكن المتميزات منهن قليل، فرمضان تحول في واقع أكثر المسلمات إلى شهر للطعام والشراب، وإضاعة الأوقات في النوم والسهر وإعداد ألوان الأطعمة والمشروبات، ومشاهدة البرامج والمسلسلات والفوازير والمسابقات وغير ذلك.

أما الفتاة المتميزة، فهي التي تصوم الشهر كما أرد الله عز وجل، فتحفظ الرأس وما وعي، والبطن وما حوى، وتذكر الموت والبلى، تقضي الساعات الطوال في قراءة القرآن، وتتخلق بأخلاق الصائمات من صدق وأمانة وصبر وحياء وكرم، وتحفظ لسانها من كل زور وبهتان وسمت، وغيبة ونميمة، وسخرية واستهزاء.. ولا تنسى الفتاة المتميزة قيام كل ليلة من ليالي رمضان، وتهتم كذلك بالعشر الأواخر من رمضان، وتكثر فيها من العبادة والذكر والصلاة، وتتحرى فيها ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر، فمن حرم من خيرها فهو المحروم حقا. 

4- التميز في حج بيت الله الحرام:
كثير من فتيات المسلمين يفرطن في هذا الركن العظيم من أركان الإسلام تفريطا عجيبا، مع أنه يجب على الفور في أصخ أقوال أهل العلم، فإذا بلغت الفتاة، وتيسر لها تكاليف الحج، ووجدت المحرم، وجب عليها المبادرة إلى أداء فريضة الحج.. أما اليوم فإن الفتاة قد تبلغ العشرين من عمرها ولما تحج بيت الله بعد، بل إن هناك من بلغن الثلاثين ولم يحججن دون أي سبب شرعي.. فما هذا الجفاء يا أختاه؟! ألا تشتاقين إلى رؤية الكعبة المشرفة- عروس المحبين-؟ ألا تتوقين إلى الطواف والسعي والوقوف بعرفة ورمي الجمار؟

إن الفتاة المتميزة هي التي تسارع بأداء فريضة الحج لأنها تعلم أن الحج هو جهاد المرأة، فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قلت: يا رسول الله! نرى الجهاد أفضل الأعمال، أفلا نجاهد؟ فقال: "لكن أفضل الجهاد حج مبرور" [رواه البخاري].

تميزك في طاعتك لوالديك

بعض الفتيات وبخاصة فتيات الجامعة، ترى نفسها أفضل من غيرها، حتى من والديها اللذين لم يأخذا حظهما من التعليم كما أتيح لها، فهذه الفتاة تجد صعوبة في الاستفادة من تجارب والديها في الحياة، وتنظر إليهما على أنهما يمثلان نمطا قديما قد تجاوزه الزمن، ولذلك فإنها لا تلقي لهما بالا، ولا تعطيهما حقهما من التقدير والاحترام، وهذا من أعظم الجحود والعقوق والكبر، وإذا كان ذلك هو تعامل تلك الفتاة مع والديها، فكيف بتعاملها مع الآخرين؟ إن هذه الفتاة لابد أن تتعلم أنها مهما بلغت في العلم والمعرفة والمكانة الرفيعة، فإن ذلك بفضل الله أولا ثم بفضل والديها، اللذين قاما على صيانتها ورعايتها وتعليمها والإنفاق عليها، فهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان. قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يدخل الجنة عاق " [رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني].

أما الفتاة المتميزة، فإنها تطيع والديها في المعروف، وتحترمهما غاية الاحترام، وتقدرهما غاية التقدير، وتخفض لهما الجناح، وتجعل رضاهما غايتها في هذه الحياة، لأن رضا الله تعالى في رضا الوالدين وسخطه في سخطهما..

تميزك في أنوثتك

وبعض الفتيات- هداهن الله- تحتقر إحداهن أنوثتها، فتشعر دائما بالنقص والدونية، ولذلك فهي تلجأ إلى تقليد الجنس الآخر من الشباب، فتلبس ملابسهم، من بناطيل وأحذية وقمصان وغيرها، وتقص شعرها مثلهم، وهناك قصة محرمة تسمى "قصة الولد" تستعملها بعض المترجلات، وهناك من الفتيات من تمشي مشية الرجال، بل وتتكلم على طريقتهم وتتعمد تخشين صوتها مثلهم..

وقد تفعل الفتاة ذلك في أول الأمر تقليدا لغيرها من غير وعي أو فهم، ولكنها بمرور الوقت تتعود ذلك ويصبح عندها ميل إلى الذكورية.

إن الفتاة التي تميل إلى التشبه بالرجال تحط من مكانتها كفتاة مؤدبة، ويجعلها ذلك مسايرة لركب الأعداء الذين فقدوا الأخلاق والفضائل، وفوق ذلك فإنها ترتكب إثما عظيما لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لعن الله المخنثين من الرجال والمترجلات من النساء " [رواه البخاري].

ويذكر بعض العلماء أن تشبه المرأة بالرجل في اللباس العادات وغيرها، من شأنه أن يعمل على زيادة هرمونات الذكورة عند المرأة، ويصبح عندها نوع من النفور من الرجال وتميل إلى الشذوذ، وهذا ما حدث بالفعل في بلاد الغرب.

تميزك في أهدافك

إن هدف كل إنسان هو الذي يبين عقله ويفصح عن آماله وأحلامه في هذه الحياة. والله تعالى يقول: {إن سعيكم لشتى} [ الليل: 92].. فهذه هدفها في الحياة أن تدخل الجامعة وتصبح فتاة جامعية!! وهذه هدفها أن تصبح طبيبة.. وهذه هدفها أن تصبح مدرسة.. وهذه هدفها أن تتزوج.. وهذه هدفها أن تكمل دراستها.. وهذه هدفها أن تصبح امرأة مشهورة تتحدث عنها وسائل الإعلام.. وهكذا.. ولكن ماذا بعد ذلك؟ ماذا بعد أن تكوني طبيبة أو مدرسة أو مديرة أو زوجة أو مشهورة؟! هل هذا هو غاية أمانيك؟ هل هذا هو سبب وجودك في الحياة.. وهنا يظهر التميز.. فالفتاة المتميزة لها هدف أساسي وأهداف أخرى مساعدة، فهدفها الأساسي:

* رضا الله عز وجل. * الفوز بالجنة. * النجاة من النار.

والأهداف الأخرى الفرعية هي التي تساعدها على الوصول إلى غايتها، مثل الزواج إذا كان بنية التهاون بن الزوجين على طاعة الله، وإقامة حياة إسلامية نظيفة، وإنجاب ذرية يتعاونا على تنشئتها تنشئة إسلامية صالحة.

ومثل ذلك أن تكون الفتاة طبيبة لخدمة نساء المسلمين، أو معلمة لتعليم بنات المسلمين، وهكذا فإن الحياة كلها ينبغي أن تكون مرتبطة بالهدف الرئيس والغاية العظمى وهي: رضا الله- الفوز بالجنة- النجاة من النار، قال تعالى: {قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين * لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين} [الأنعام: 162- 163].

تميزك في أخلاقك وآدابك

بينما فرط كثير من فتيات المسلمين في أخلاق الإسلام وآدابه السامية، وتمسكن بأخلاق وعادات الغرب وتقاليده، نجد أن الفتاة المتميزة لا زالت تحتفظ بأخلاقها الإسلامية وآدابها القرآنية، لا تفرط في ذلك أبدأ، لأنها لا ترى مانعا من أن تكون فتاة عصرية متمدنة، ومع ذلك تكون محافظة على أخلاقها وآدابها الشريفة، فهل من لوازم التمدن والعصرنة أن تقول الفتاة عند التحية" ها لو" أو "هاي " بدلا من: "السلام عليكم ورحمة الله "؟ وهل من مقتضيات التمدن أن تتخلى الفتاة عن حيائها وعفتها وبعدها عن أماكن الفتن ومواطن الشبهات؟

وهل من دواعي المدنية أن تجيد الفتاة فنون الرقص والغناء ويكون لها سجل حافل بالعلاقات المشبوهة بدعوى الحب البريء والتقدير المتبادل بين الجنسين؟

لا.. لا أيتها الأخت الفاضلة.. لقد جربت أوربا كل أنواع الاختلاط والإباحية، فما زادها ذلك إلا سعارا جنسيا، وشبقا محموما، فأين هذا ممن يقولون إن الاختلاط والإباحية يمكن أن يؤديا إلى ضبط الغرائز ولجم الشهوات!! {كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا} [ الكهف: 5].

فالله الله- أختي المسلمة- في التمسك بمكارم الأخلاق، وأبشرك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بدأ الإسلام غريبة وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ فطوبى للغرباء " [رواه مسلم].

تميزك في علاقاتك بالآخرين

الفتاة المتميزة تتسم بالإيجابية وبخاصة في تعاملها مع الآخرين، فهي اجتماعية، بشوشة، متواضعة، غير معقدة، تحترم وجهات نظر الآخرين، وتقدر آراءهم وإن كانت مخالفة لما تراه هي.. وسيلتها في الإقناع الحوار الهادئ والمجادلة بالحسنى مع التزام الرفق واللين وإشعار المخاطب بمحبته والحرص عليه..

والفتاة المتميزة شعلة من النشاط والحيوية في تقديم المساعدة للغير، ورسم البسمة فوق شفاه طالما حرمت منها. وأخيرا نقول لك: تميزك في إحساسك بالآخرين



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## حكاية روووح

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## تباركت ربنا

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## ميرنا خالد

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

